# MAC - MAC for A Mei - Jan 08



## lara (Dec 13, 2007)

Place all your *A Mei* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *A Mei* discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## Risser (Dec 13, 2007)

source: Yahoo bid! Taiwan (jh7054.tw)


----------



## Risser (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## darkishstar (Jan 21, 2008)

Love Rules with flash.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Feb 14, 2008)




----------

